# Vertical Farming



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

Vertical farming is a conceptual form of agriculture done in urban high-rises. In these high-rises (variously called "farmscrapers," food such as fruit, vegetables, fish, and livestock can be raised by using greenhouse growing methods and recycled resources year-round, allowing cities of the future to become self-sufficient.

Recent research into the concept has been primarily the brainchild of Dickson Despommier, a professor of environmental health sciences at Columbia University in New York City, New York. Designs by Chris Jacobs (Creative Director of United Future) of Los Angeles, California have brought the Vertical Farm concepts into the world spotlight, starting with an article that featured Dickson's Vertical Farm concept in New York Magazine.

The potential advantages of vertical farming would be the prevention of deforestation, desertification, sprawl, and other consequences of growing agricultural land use. By producing food within population centers, less pollution is produced transporting the food from distant farms. The controlled environment of a greenhouse may also allow greater crop yields and reduced need for pesticides, herbicides, and fertilizers. As currently envisioned, the vertical farm would also be designed to turn sewage into fresh water, generate its own electricity from decomposition byproducts, and be virtually self sufficient.

Professor Despommier argues that the technology to construct vertical farms exists. He also believes that the system can be profitable and effective, a claim evidenced by some preliminary research posted on the project's website. One rough cost estimate suggests a vertical farm large enough to feed 35,000 people could be built for less than $84 million. Currently, a vertical farm has been proposed in Toronto by architect Gordon Graff.

The city of Las Vegas, Nevada in the United States will build the world's first 30 story vertical farm. Scheduled to be open in 2010, the $200 million dollar project would produce food for 72,000 people









http://www.verticalfarm.com/


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

stupid idea. too expensive.


----------



## Wolle (Jan 4, 2008)

Why stupid?

It is very important to reduce the land consumption in the future. Or even from today.
Provided that the land consumption would go on in the future like it is now, there would be no wildlife in 200 years anymore.


----------



## IAMME (Mar 31, 2006)

How will you distribute sunlight sufficiently into lower floors? I daydreamed about vertical farming when I was in high school, but I could not figure out how to distribute enough sunlight.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

It seems good for Las Vegas because there's nothing but deserts surrounding it. Other than that, I don't know any other situation you would use it in. Maybe for Malé?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it has great potential in the future - especially in small countries such as Denmark where the rising sea and rapidly growing population will occupy more and more space..

But I doubt it will be a reality on a large scale anytime soon..


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. It may not be too necessary at the moment but our world cities are getting larger and larger and I could certainly see this being a feasible technology.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

There's no way food produced like this would taste as goos as food grown in real dirt. It's like those capsicums and cucumbers grown in Dutch polytunnels, they look nice but they don't taste of anything.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

The Las Vegas project is pure fiction. There has never been any proposal presented anywere in the city.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

have heard from such a project already, i personally like the idea but i doubt we'll see any of these towers in the next 10-20 years


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> There's no way food produced like this would taste as goos as food grown in real dirt. It's like those capsicums and cucumbers grown in Dutch polytunnels, they look nice but they don't taste of anything.


Why can't this food be grown in real dirt? Also, if you want crazy food ideas, the FDA approved meat from cloned animals.


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

wonder why it was moved


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's the Dutch version of vertical farming:

Pig City:









There's more information on the website of architecture firm MVRDV.

This is not a serious project, but it's part of a bigger discussion: why do you need actual land for a modern pig farm? It would work just as well in an industrial area, or a high rise.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

IAMME said:


> How will you distribute sunlight sufficiently into lower floors? I daydreamed about vertical farming when I was in high school, but I could not figure out how to distribute enough sunlight.


for some reason i thought about this too. Mirrors combined with extra special lights?


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

I was just going to write that mirrors could help distribute light


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Interesting idea.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Japanese have even tried underground farming in basements.


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

at least this uses light


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The vegetables are already sold in Japan.


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

how do you grow stuff underground


----------

